# Stupid questions based on Youtube video promo for Focus on Mexico.



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

At first I thought, oh that sounds nice, to have everything all summarized for you. But as I watched it, these are the things that struck me.

1. Holy crap, the houses/condos they're pushing cost more than my home here, and certainly more than I want to spend in Mexico. And what's up with the "gated boutique communities"? Is it that it's safer to be "separate" a bit? Because from everything else I've read, comingling doesn't seem to be a big issue. And no offense, but I don't necessarily want to only hang out with expats. 

2. Is everyone really that old? I hope that doesn't sound terrible. But I'll only be 40 or so when we move, hubby going on 50. Please tell me there's younger people.

3. It seemed like the places they would take you -- spa, lodging and eats -- seemed a little more "upscale". Definitely more of a vacation type of trip than a serious "let's see what it would be like to live here for real", ie navigating a grocery store, cooking for yourself on the economy, etc.

Maybe the Mexico these people will experience is just way over the budget I'm planning on having.  I don't want to be so fancy. I don't want to be far above the average standard of living. Simplification and lessened materialism is a big part of the draw for me. Living more intentionally. 

Does that make sense or am I babbling? Not that the two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can live as cheaply as you want and just about anywhere you want. There are tons of promotional web sites and videos only pushing high-end real estate. Ignore them


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

They think you're ignorant (and they are probably ignorant themselves) if they think you are going to live in one of these areas. When my American cousin moved down here, he was also looking for a place and was pushed toward some high end stuff that didn't offer much for the money. There are a lot of million dollar homes in Mexico City in bad places, but you wouldn't know they were million dollar homes if you took a look from the outside.

As far as gated communities, that depends. For houses, you don't need it. For apartments at least here in Mexico City, you should have security. That's the first thing my cousin was looking for when he looked for an apartment.

Nobody is really that old. Mexico has its youth, too.

You don't have to shop high end here. Food prices are quite low compared to the U.S. and shopping is much cheaper. Shopping at Walmart is considered a luxury here if you can believe that.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

BTW, this is the video that freeda is referring to


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

jeje!jojo! jarjar!-i'm dying-can't stop laughing!!
no we ain't all older than dirt but i am and you couldn't pay me enough money ta live in them places in the vid especially since they is only architectural renderings right now, the view from el dorado also includes a mall[built by o'rourke] complete with burger king and the new wally mart across the street.
thanks! but i'll stick to my nice little 2bdrm casa[1200sq ft] in chapala within walking distance of everything and even after extensive renovations,deed fees,etc., cost less than $80,000usd and it ain't no condo with my neighbours looking into my house. that's less than what we budgeted for in 2000 when our canbuck only got us $6.25 pesos. the rate i checked today is $10.78 pesos fer 1 canbuck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the purpose of the video is only to recruit visitors to take the seminar and tour for a hefty fee. It is, obviously, a commercial enterprise. If you come for a visit, you may want to spend your time exploring on your own and talking with those who live here, rather than being herded about like sheep and led toward affiliated businesses. Many who live here are quite willing to answer your questions and even show you around.
Yes, there is a growing number of younger people managing to semi-retire or work online from Lake Chapala and elsewhere in Mexico. For nightlife, there are a few clubs and other events; especially if you enjoy the many Mexican fiestas, which often last well into the night and early morning hours. Of course, Guadalajara offers discos and other clubs that don't even open until 10 or 11 PM. Any lifestyle you can imagine is available here or nearby.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank Goodness! We're not into dance clubs or anything, but it's nice to think that it won't be like moving to a nursing home! The more I read, though, the more I'm leaning towards Joco or even a little more rural. A little house with a courtyard for a dog is all I really want!


----------



## Bob Cox (Jan 2, 2009)

Caveat Emptor ! Or as Phineas T. Barnum said.."there's one born every minute". Ignore the real estate hucksters and go explore on your own. I have a 3 bedroom house with a large garage in Tlaxcala that cost me about $45,000 bucks. I prefer it here cause there's no mosquitos and if I get a hankering for the beach it's a 5 hour bus ride to Veracruz on an executive bus with refreshments.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm thinking putting a 3 year limit on it -- 3 years of exploring before we even consider buying -- will probably be wise.


----------

